# 2004 Pace Arrow or 2001 American Coach Dream?



## Shed (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi
I am about to buy my first RV. I have the choice of these 2:

2004 Pace Arrow
Petrol puller
27000 miles
3 slides
immaculate inside

or

2001 American Coach Dream
Diesel pusher
50000 miles
2 slides
good condition inside

any advice would be appreciated. Both are coming in at the same price.

Thanks


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

The Pace is probably at the budget end of quality the American Coach at the higher end. The mileage's are low for both vehicles so consideration should be given to what use they've been put to - how worn are they.

The Cummins engine will last forever and you'll be able to get it serviced at Cummins agents. Everyone who has a petrol puller probably aspires to a diesel pusher!

The Pace will probably have a Chevy engine so you'll have to find an RV specialist (not too difficult) but you may have to travel to get it done.

You haven't mentioned lengths and widths - are the vehicles legal in the UK? I'm not up to speed with current regulation on RVs - there was talk of dispensations for awnings and such like but the legal limit for a road vehicle in the UK is 2.55 metres (100.4 inches excluding mirrors) and 12 metres (39.37 feet) for a rigid vehicle and has been discussed many times on here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-39461-days0-orderasc-10.html

I'm suspecting the American Coach is a long one - is this what you want? - there will be many limitations on where you can go and use a 40-foot vehicle.

The most important factors relate to any damp in the vehicle (seams do go on RVs if not maintained) and whether everything and I mean everything works - so check everything out and don't take anybody's word for it.

Do you have the correct license - they are both well over 7.5 tonnes?

You need to examine the engine and house components thoroughly or get someone to do it for you - American RVs are awe inspiring when viewed so put your cynical hat on for a while - they cost when you have to get it fixed.

Does either come with any sort of guarantee?

These guys have a lot of info on current legislation: http://www.the-big-pitch-guide.com/

Apologies for the random thoughts - my info may be out of date so do your own research.

Good Luck

 
Keith


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi shed.
Keith is right about your requirements.

The Dream will be 102" wide and technically illegal in Europe. But the Dream is by far the more superior animal. We had a 94 Eagle and it was so well put together we then moved to a 2001 Eagle. 
But this was stateside and we were only able to bring the 94 one back.

Bear in mind that American Coach ended the Dream in 2002 I think. They only kept the Eagle and Tradition lines going.

Ray.


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
Or you may want to PM me for something special
Regards
Tel


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

He can't PM yet Tel. Not joined.

Ray.


----------

